# Signing in



## FlexiBull (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi there all,

Just found this site while browsing info on the P40 and had to join. 

Seems like a huge amount of good stuff in here, lucky me!!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 10, 2009)

Sure is mate, join in and make the most of the site


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome!!

(are we sure thats not Lucky, posting a bull??)


----------



## Airframes (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi and welcome from England


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 10, 2009)

I think that you'll find it rather difficult to post a bull through the pc mate... Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome!

TO


----------



## Geedee (Feb 10, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Welcome!!
> 
> (are we sure thats not Lucky, posting a bull??)



Too early for an April Fools !

Anyroad, welcome to the site, find a topic of interest or start one, and get stuck in !


----------



## FlexiBull (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks all ............ Lucky, that's why it's a flexi-bull  

How did you guys produce those signatures?


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 10, 2009)

We have a few magicians here, Wurger (Wojtek), Njaco (Chris), Marcel....and few others just ask and they'll do their best to help I'm sure....

Just go here Signature/General Pics Upload - Aircraft of World War II - Warbird Forums, start a new thread.....with what you'd like to have and a pic if possible.


----------



## fly boy (Feb 10, 2009)

hello from washington and from matt also since he is not here now


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2009)

fly boy said:


> hello from washington and from matt also since he is not here now





Do you always welcome people for Matt?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 10, 2009)

WTF is that all about fly boy???


----------



## fly boy (Feb 10, 2009)

nah just this one time


----------



## Bill G. (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome FlexiBull!

As you explore this cyber world, you will find this site vast and fun.

So from the Great Lake State of Michigan in the U S of A, Welcome Aboard!

Bill G.


----------



## FlexiBull (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Guys, seemed to have joined when some are leaving  

Just scanned the members list, there are loads of guys who have joined and don't seem to post, could do with a broom


----------



## rochie (Feb 11, 2009)

hello and welcome from over the wall


----------



## Marcel (Feb 11, 2009)

FlexiBull said:


> Thanks Guys, seemed to have joined when some are leaving
> 
> Just scanned the members list, there are loads of guys who have joined and don't seem to post, could do with a broom



That just happens to every Forum. Welcome from Europe.

Marcel (Marcel)


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2009)

They get the "One-Post Wonder Award" and then move on to the "Sudoko Image Convention" - never hang around.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site.Greetings from Poland.


----------

